# How Long does it Take a Pair to bond?



## HollyG

I want to breed my 2 cockatiels to make some beautiful babies that I already have people waiting for IF they do end up breeding. Now, I got the male today. I have had the female for about a month. They are both around 6 years old and the female has experience with breeding the male doesn't as far as I know. the female is a little scared of the male, she hisses at him and spreads her wings at him if he gets too close, and the male seems way more interested in being with people than her. They are both hand tamed (the male being more than the female). The female is a Lutino (no bald spot at all) and the male is a beautiful white faced pied. but they just seem to want nothing to do with eachother. How long does it normally take for a male and female to bond and are ready to breed normally? That is if they even pair up together. Thanks.


----------



## HollyG

oh and I am 100% sure that the male is the white faced pied and the female is the lutino.


----------



## lperry82

Welcome to the forum 

It could take weeks, months or never so it really depends
As you haven't had your tiels long may i suggest you spend some time with them as they make lovely pets, have you done all your research in breeding as alot can go wrong,
if you have a look in the breeding section there is alot and many have passed away.


----------



## roxy culver

OK, since you only just got the male you should really have quarantined him for 30 days or taken him to see a vet to get the all clear before putting him with the girl. Just for health reasons. This would also help with taming. Are they in the same cage right now? And did it used to be just the girl in the cage? Because that could be part of the problem. Rearranging everything in the cage would help so that she can't claim any part of the cage because its "new" to her too. Also, it could take a while, how would you feel if someone tossed a guy into your apartment? Introducing them slowly would've worked better because then neither would've felt threatened or upset by the experience. Definitely do as lperry82 said and read through the breeding section for tips.


----------



## 4birdsNC

You never know when or if tiels will bond, I had to find a new home for my male Lutino because none of my other birds would tolerate him. I agree with Lindsey and Roxy, give them time and do some research. This will also prepare you in case something goes wrong.


----------



## MeanneyFids

i agree with all said they need a lot more time and they may never bond. mine have been together for a year and they are not bonded right (my breeding attempt failed and i have learned it will not work for my 2 either)


----------

